# What is the #1 esc out there



## evader93 (Jan 16, 2008)

just wondering if anybody could tell me what the #1 brushed esc is and what is the motor limit. Also what is the #1 brushless esc. This will be for a 1/10 stadium truck, price does not matter.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

That is like asking which is better, Chevy or Ford. All of the major name manufacturers make great ESCs.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

Hank is right , that is kind of a loaded question.It really depends on whether you are an lrp guy or a novak guy. as for brushed stuff there is the novak GTX, or the lrp quantum 3. If your looking for brushed / brushless capabilities there is the lrp sphere, or the novak GTB. The tekin stuf is ggod , but dosnt run sensored motors so it's not legal for races running ROAR rules, and there is also the traxxas velineon, Which will run any thing on the market, brushed, sensored, or sensorless.all of the above have no motor limit.The traxxass speedo is the only 1 rated to run 3 cell lipos though. If you want a cost effective speedo novak makes the XBR speedo, it has no limit on brushed motors , and will handle down to an 8.5 brushless motor.


----------



## L4OvalRacer (May 27, 2007)

Well Personly I would say a Novak GTX for Brushed. Only because its simple for beginners but has a very high voltage output and its made by Novak. I would also tell you that LRP makes a good brushed ESC but just make shure you dont get the LRP Q3 get a Q2 competiton or Q1. 

For Brushless
Personly I would say a GTB or XBR. The XBR is Perfect for outdoor bashing as well as Racing $180.00 gets you a very good system.
But you can take it to the extreme and get the GTB for bashing and racing cost is a little more and the voltage is a little higher. 

But dont Get a LRP Brushless Speedo If you are just starting out. I Personly have had nothing but problems with the Brushless Speedos But thats me.
IDk about anyone else????


----------



## CDW35 (Jan 17, 2006)

I would have to say the Novak GTX for brushed,


----------



## HookupsXXX4 (Dec 4, 2003)

I also say GTX. I have one in my 12th scale and like it alot.

Before I put in the GTX, I ran with GT7s for years, and never had a problem with them. I still run the one I bought 3 years ago in my MF2, and is still going strong.


----------



## evader93 (Jan 16, 2008)

All this info is great thanks !


----------



## superjet701 (Oct 16, 2006)

Also I would put in there a Ko Propo VSF1. NOt really for a beginner, but they are easy to work with once you get use to them. The computer software is amazing, and very good support on line to get all sorts of set ups for all sorts of cars & diving styles. I have many of them, with the hope of them soon doing a brushless system.
Look into them

Peter


----------



## killerkoncepts (Apr 4, 2006)

look at product support and you cant beat Novak! Charlie is at almost every big race helping novak customers..you cant go wrong!


----------



## superjet701 (Oct 16, 2006)

*Bl*

I would have to agree with killer on that one, if you are brushless I would stay with Novak, they do know there ESC's, and there support is awesome.


----------



## flem1959 (Dec 10, 2005)

The new Tekin FX series is very good also.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

For me it sometimes depended on type of racing the esc was used. Offroad, the Novak and LRP felt better, for oval the Tekins and Quantums Q1-Q3, also tried the KO Pro PO VFS1. The last esc I tried before switching to brushless were the G11Pro, Q3, FX Pro. Tried some other brands Futaba, Keyance etc that either didn't perform as expected or lacked company support.


----------



## Trx12 (Jan 16, 2008)

I was wondering if the Mamba Max brushed motor and esc are good and worth buying?
i have heard alot of good things about them and was looking to buy it.


----------



## 420 Tech R/C (Sep 15, 2006)

It depends on what you are running for races.the mamba setup is legal for roar mod classes thats it. if you plan on running any roar spec, or stock classes you must use a system that is sensored. so that means the mamba or the tekin system is a no-no. I actually set up all my dirt cars with the traxxass system last year because the can run anything (brushed, sensored brushless,sensorless brushless) wich makes them about the most versitile speedo out there.Not to mention that since they are built to handle 3 cell 11.1 li-po power they are virtually indestructible running 6-cells.(i have ran a 3.5 novak with mine and a 7700kv mamba with no problem) plus they have no motor limit on any of the 3 types of motor.and they are pretty cheap. (139.00 for just the speedo or 169.00 for the speedo and 3500 Kv motor) But like I said if you plan on running any roar events it has to be a sensored system for spec and stock classes.


----------

